# my hedgehog poops and pees on me



## hedgehogcrazy2006 (Nov 20, 2018)

Whenever I handle my hedgehog, she will relieve herself on me. She doesn't do it to anybody else, just me. I am curious on how to train her to poop in the litter box I got her, or atleast poop in the bedding of her cage so I can clean it later. I'm tired of having to wash my hands 3 times whenever I hold her.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

When you wake her up give her some time to let her do her business before holding her. Is she a baby?


----------



## hedgehogcrazy2006 (Nov 20, 2018)

she is about 4 months old. I think that means she is not fully mature, from what I’ve seen on the internet


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

If your not giving her time to wake up then she will poo and pee on you. Also at the start some hedgehogs will do it because they are nervous, when I first got Holly she was 12 weeks and for the first month and half all she did was poo and pee on me, and now shes settled she only actually does that when its coming to the end of bonding time because she starts waking up properly


----------



## Gabby56 (Nov 26, 2018)

My little girl did ocassionally at first but i got her into a routine ..... I wake her up and take her for a foot bath in which she runs in and dies all her poos and wee..... Since her fewer then dry them off and an hours cuddle before letting her play. I worked out she's only toilets when first getting up then rarely after that or when scared x


----------



## Gabby56 (Nov 26, 2018)

Sorry auto correct attacked that comment before .


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Yea most do, Holly does hers at the end of cuddle time because thats when she starts waking up haha.
Used to do it all the time at the start because she was so scared.
So just give it time.


----------



## hedgehogcrazy2006 (Nov 20, 2018)

would cat litter work for a litter box?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Yes it would, the pellets like recyclyed newspaper pellete cat litter are better as they are larger. Make sure the litter is dust free though.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't use regular or clumping clay cat litter for hedgehogs. It's much to dust and the small clay particles have a tendency to get stuck in their genitals.


----------

